# direct tv on fios any good?



## mellon (Dec 23, 2007)

I have come to the realization that I have to give up my dtv tivo to get hd programming. I see fios has just come to the area and offer direct tv as an option. The non dtv fios picture is awesome. If i pick Dtv as option with fios, will it be as good as the standard fios offerring as in less compression? i dont. want to give up the NFL Sunday ticket. will dtv picture be better thru fios than sat? thx


----------



## flatcurve (Sep 27, 2007)

No, because it's basically just DirecTV. The reason FiOS picture quality is so nice is because they run it to your house over fiber optic and don't need to compress it as much as conventional cable and satellite providers do.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

mellon said:


> I have come to the realization that I have to give up my dtv tivo to get hd programming. I see fios has just come to the area and offer direct tv as an option. The non dtv fios picture is awesome. If i pick Dtv as option with fios, will it be as good as the standard fios offerring as in less compression? i dont. want to give up the NFL Sunday ticket. will dtv picture be better thru fios than sat? thx


You might be confused ...
In my area Verizon offers FIOS phone & internet, along with DirecTV. But the DirecTV service is just a re-sell of the satellite dish and DirecTV channels, but billed through Verizon. That's not to be confused with "FIOS TV" which Verizon does not yet provide in all ares (such as mine) where they actually provide TV channels over their fiber network, not via satellite. FIOS TV has nothing to do with DirecTV.


----------



## mellon (Dec 23, 2007)

I was hoping that the dtv service would be thru the fios cable and not be as compressed as thru the dish


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

mellon said:


> I was hoping that the dtv service would be thru the fios cable and not be as compressed as thru the dish


Nope, not the case at all see what the previous poster says.

This is similar to ATT basically "reselling" Dish with their Homezone Unit or offering a bundle with a DISH receiver.


----------



## mellon (Dec 23, 2007)

thx for the info, I suspected it was just a resell of Direct tv. i called Verizon earlier this am and got a CSR, after a signficant pause, to say the dtv was thru the fiber optic but didnt trust this answer. Thx


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

mellon said:


> thx for the info, I suspected it was just a resell of Direct tv. i called Verizon earlier this am and got a CSR, after a signficant pause, to say the dtv was thru the fiber optic but didnt trust this answer. Thx


He had no idea what he was talking about. Big shock.

The information you have received here is absolutely correct.


----------



## LostCluster (Feb 11, 2002)

Ah, the confusion that comes with "DTV". Some people think it stands for "DirecTV"; others think it stands for "Digtal TV".


----------



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

We had Fios for a short time and went through 3 Motorola dvrs, kind of like most Directv R15 users are seeing. Wait till they get all the bugs out. IMHO the Tivo dvr is the only way to go for watching time-shifted tv (my wife always fast forwards through Idol and Survivor).


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

LostCluster said:


> Ah, the confusion that comes with "DTV". Some people think it stands for "DirecTV"; others think it stands for "Digtal TV".


It has been DTV for a long time. It was DTV, standing for DTV, since long before DTV came along and used DTV to mean DTV. Instead of now using DTV to mean DTV, it should stay as DTV, and instead DTV should refer to their DTV using something other than DTV.

Clear as marklar?


----------

